# TV for approx 15K



## masterkd (May 4, 2014)

I am planning to buy a TV.

Budget: 15000
Screen Type: LED (Preferably, due to low power consumption)
Resolution: HD Ready (a little skeptical to FHD due to low numbers of HD channels)
Ports: Must have HDMI, Composite and USB

I am the below model in my mind.
Samsung UA23F4003AR 23 inches LED TV

Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## geekvishal (May 6, 2014)

I'm using it right now. Nice tv. Go for it.


----------



## sushovan (Jun 1, 2014)

Im looking for one too under 15K.


----------



## Minion (Jun 1, 2014)

Get Samsung 22F5100 available for 13k.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 28, 2014)

This one's HD, and looks great: AOC Product
23 inch for ~Rs. 13k.


----------

